# Florida Highway Patrol graduates 121st FHP class



## PBC FL Cop

http://www.flhsmv.gov/fhp/PhotoGallery/2012/PG020812.htm


----------



## Guest

Congratulations to the 121st FHP class


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats to the new class !! I wonder how many nuts there are in this one ??


----------



## cc3915

Congrats! Just got down here and I'll keep my eyes peeled for them.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## BRION24

cc3915 said:


> Congrats! Just got down here and I'll keep my eyes peeled for them.
> 
> Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


I am very jealous. Especially with snow in the forecast tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Did they cover "attempt to pull over local police in marked cruisers and arrest them" in the FHP Academy, or is that taught by their FTO's?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Delta784 said:


> Did they cover "attempt to pull over local police in marked cruisers and arrest them" in the FHP Academy, or is that taught by their FTO's?


Ahhh... Kinda beat me to it. I was gonna say...

"So do they start running radar in Miami immediately, or..."


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

LECSniper said:


> I wonder if they teach them how not to be too nice to people now.


Hahahaha... Stupid old lady and her seatbelt gig...


----------



## lofu

Hopefully they instituted a class on loyalty, honor and Brotherhood during this class. 

Regardless, congrats and be safe.


----------



## SPINMASS

Congrats to the New Troopers.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Delta784 said:


> Did they cover "attempt to pull over local police in marked cruisers and arrest them" in the FHP Academy, or is that taught by their FTO's?


I think they cover that on day one!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

cc3915 said:


> Congrats! Just got down here and I'll keep my eyes peeled for them.


If you come to the Palm Beach County area let me know and I'll buy you a beer!! Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## cc3915

PBC FL Cop said:


> If you come to the Palm Beach County area let me know and I'll buy you a beer!! Enjoy your vacation!!


Thanks bro, but I'll be on the west coast (Anna Maria Is) for the duration.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

cc3915 said:


> Thanks bro, but I'll be on the west coast (Anna Maria Is) for the duration.


Have a great time!!


----------



## Deuce

cc3915 said:


> Thanks bro, but I'll be on the west coast (Anna Maria Is) for the duration.


Looooooooove that area. LBK is my home away from home, and hopefully my permanent one in a few years.


----------



## cc3915

Deuce said:


> Looooooooove that area. LBK is my home away from home, and hopefully my permanent one in a few years.


It's my favorite too. Been hangin at Skinny's in the afternoon. Can't beat the cheeseburgers and $1.00 drafts.


----------



## Deuce

Best Stone Crabs at Mar Vista then delish ice cream at Joes Sweets.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Deuce said:


> Best Stone Crabs at Mar Vista then delish ice cream at Joes Sweets.


...and all this time I thought you ate only nails, rocks, and animals you hunted yourself (raw) and washed it all down with human tears.


----------



## Deuce

While most of that is true (I stay away from the rocks, they hurt coming out), I spoil myself while on vaca..


----------



## j809

All the new graduates had to complete applications for transitional assistance.


----------



## cc3915




----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


>


If they're the most elite and selective agency in FL, why do they advertise for help more often than the local McDonald's?


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> If they're the most elite and selective agency in FL, why do they advertise for help more often than the local McDonald's?


The first two troopers in that video love the smell of their own farts.


----------



## trueblue

"Elite" is the most over used word by the media when writing stories about law enforcement. "He was a member of the elite swat team"..."Only the best get to join the elite drug unit"...And on and on. I always think, who the hell is doing all the work with all these "elite" cops on my department? Oh wait...I know. I agree with you Delta. I have never seen it used in a recruitment ad by any department.


----------



## cc3915

Sometimes "elite" means who has the biggest dime.


----------



## trueblue

cc3915 said:


> Sometimes "elite" means who has the biggest dime.


Not on my department! Our bosses insist you get assignments like that based on merit not dimes. Wow I had a tough time just typing this because I was laughing so f****** hard.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

The only FL cops who refer to FHP as "elite" are FHP and I would say even those are few and far between. It was an interesting video though...


----------



## SinePari

trueblue said:


> "Elite" is the most over used word by the media when writing stories about law enforcement. "He was a member of the elite swat team"..."Only the best get to join the elite drug unit"...And on and on. I always think, who the hell is doing all the work with all these "elite" cops on my department? Oh wait...I know. I agree with you Delta. I have never seen it used in a recruitment ad by any department.


Elite usually refers to anything except the grotesque and pitiful assignment of uniformed field patrol.


----------



## Hush

"Can't make the height requirement for Miami PD, and want to show them who's the boss of YOUR stretch of road? Join the FHP today! You'll be slapping the cuffs on your fellow officers in no time!"

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

there were 2 sheriffs cars providing back up in that video which was interesting................................ 

must be an old video given their recent history


----------



## Sgt Jack

Delta784 said:


> If they're the most elite and selective agency in FL, why do they advertise for help more often than the local McDonald's?


 Probably because you could make more money working at McDonalds than FHP.


----------

